# Chapman (Editing) vs FSU



## jn0pe (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! I'm trying to decide between film production MFA programs. I was accepted into Chapman's program in the editing emphasis track, and the other place I've narrowed my options down to is FSU. I don't really have much filmmaking experience, but I am interested in both editing and directing. From what I can tell, FSU's program is pretty well-rounded yet also lets you choose a specialty in the 2nd year. With Chapman, I don't think I'd be able to switch tracks. In terms of cost, FSU is cheaper (and the program is only 2 years rather than 3). However, Chapman's facilities, location, and reputation are all better. Do you think that the location/reputation of Chapman outweighs the high cost? I want to be especially cautious about taking on so much debt the way things are right now, but at the same time I want to do what's best for the long run. The other conflict I have is that I'd essentially need to give up the possibility of pursuing directing if I went to Chapman, whereas at FSU I'd have the chance to feel out my interests more concretely. I'd love to hear an outside opinion, and if there's anyone from either school that can speak about their experiences I'd appreciate that as well!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 21, 2020)

@Mike_V went to Chapman for editing? (Or at least he's working as an assistant editor now) Maybe he can help?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 21, 2020)

Chris W said:


> @Mike_V went to Chapman for editing? (Or at least he's working as an assistant editor now) Maybe he can help?


Yes it was editing... his AMA is here:






						Chapman Editing Track Graduate - AMA!
					

Do you know of any editing track grad students who wouldn’t mind answering some questions for a fellow editing track student?  Hit me up. I'll see if I can answer your questions.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## jn0pe (Apr 21, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Yes it was editing... his AMA is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is very helpful! thank you!


----------

